
Police stop people for covering their faces from facial recognition camera - wgx
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/facial-recognition-cameras-technology-london-trial-met-police-face-cover-man-fined-a8756936.html
======
magduf
The UK really does seem to be eager to copy "1984".

~~~
dddw
yeah indeed... loads of scifi distopias seem to be well suited on a British
stage. Also I wonder after Brexit the UK goes a total different path
considering privacy etc. than the EU will go.

~~~
magduf
That's assuming Brexit actually happens. That seems to be up in the air at
this point.

------
Fjolsvith
The role-playing game "Paranoia" come to life.

------
chippy
And get fined £90

